# [SOLVED] Viewing movies on HDTV from comp. problem



## Explosion (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought a 32" 2000:1 720 RCA HdTV. The first day i used it as a tv monitor for just a few minutes to see if it works, and it did. No problem at all. Then i used it as a regular tv for the rest of the day and stuff (tv,gaming,movies,etc..) The second day, i wanted to see a movie on the television from my comp so i reconnected the comp to tv, and it wouldnt work. I had it on PC mode (input button) and i made sure all the cables were put in (just really the sound cable and the cable from computer for visual) Anyone have any suggestions or fixes?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Viewing movies on HDTV from comp. problem*

Make sure to set the resolution and refresh rate on the PC to what the TV can handle.


----------



## Explosion (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Viewing movies on HDTV from comp. problem*

how do i do that? where is it that i go to do that pls show? or explain. Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Viewing movies on HDTV from comp. problem*

First check the owners manual for a list of resolutions the TV can handle. Then right click an open area of the desk top. Then go to Properties>Settings>Screen Resolution use the slider to adjust the resolution. Then go to Advanced>Monitor to adjust the refresh.


----------



## Explosion (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Viewing movies on HDTV from comp. problem*

ah fixed. Thank you so much yustr. You were exactly on point.


----------

